# Limpieza y Protección de Circuitos Impresos



## yukardo (Mar 3, 2009)

Saludos.

Les escribo por lo siguiente:

Cuando realizo mis tarjetas de circuitos impresos y luego de soldar los componentes, la tarjeta me queda con la grasa de la pasta de soldar y no se que echarle para limpiarla. Que se usa para realizar esa limpieza?

Adicionalmente me gustaria saber que le colocan para proteger las pistas? yo uso una resina transparente que se llama formula electrica.

Bueno sin mas me despido esperando sus consejos. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2009)

Puedes pasarle alcohol isopropílico con un cepillo de dientes, es inerte (No afecta plásticos ni pinturas) fregando hasta remover los restos de resina de la soldadura

Luego de la limpieza le das con esto (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/) que te protegerá a futuro el cobre y el brillo de las soldaduras:


----------



## yukardo (Mar 4, 2009)

Como se llama el producto que venden en la tiendas para proteger el PCB y donde lo puedo conseguir?

Otra cosa es mejor estañizar las pistas o dejarlas sin estañizar?

Gracias.


----------



## Ferny (Mar 4, 2009)

Yo para limpiar uso este: http://www.e-merchan.com/product_in...0000000_528000000_528010000&products_id=20605

Y para proteger el PCB uso un spray transparente que deja una película protectora: http://www.e-merchan.com/product_in...0000000_528000000_528020000&products_id=20585

Aquí en Madrid los tienen en prácticamente todas las tiendas de electrónica, no sé si habrá por donde vivas... de todas formas seguro que hay productos similares


----------



## maurox02 (Nov 29, 2014)

ya para muchos es muy conociodo  diseñar placas con el metodo de planchada o el uso de una cnc para obtner su placa,
 pero una vez se obtiene  la placa, cual es el proceso de tipo casero que se puede hacer para 
lograr un acabo optimo y proteger  la placa ... ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola!

Con acabado óptimo, a qué te refieres?

Serigrafía? 

Para proteger de la corrosión, con una capa de flux cuando hayas terminado de soldar todo en la PCB. Para hacer flux usa el buscador, hay un buen tutorial por el Sr. Fogonazo.

Salu2!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 29, 2014)

tambien esta el barniz en Spray, muy bueno contra la corrocion aunque diran 

Sr. *Trilobyte *usted es un MARRANO
pero bueno para dar un acabado completamente profecional puedes buscar la tinta antisolder 
que por cierto es bastante cara.

aplicas la tinta en una malla de serigrafia, la pasas ensima de tu PCB ya grabada y la dejas secar a la sombra unos 15min.

mi metodo es poner una plancha ensima bien caliente sin tocar la PCB con la plancha y dejar que seque completamente.

poner unos acetatos con los PADS impresos y ponerlo con cuidado en la PCB con la tinta seca
se sumerje en agua hasta que se pegue el acetato sin hacer precion y se colocan ante la *luz UV
*

se deja a la luz UV 5min a una distancia de 2cm y quitas el acetato, con alcohol isopropilico limpias lo que no revelo.

y tienes un exelente PCB muy profecional


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

> tambien esta el barniz en Spray, muy bueno contra la corrocion aunque diran
> 
> Sr. Trilobyte usted es un MARRANO



Sr. *Trilobyte*, a lo mejor no es un marrano ni mucho menos, pero el barniz en Spray no te ayuda en nada cuando debas reparar el circuito impreso, creéme, ya me pasó como 3 veces por hacer unas plaquitas con integrados de audio que retiré de sus placas individuales para usarlos en una nueva PCB. Quedó todo del asco 



> pero bueno para dar un acabado completamente profecional puedes buscar la tinta antisolder
> que por cierto es bastante cara.



Obtendrás muy buenos resultados, tanto que cualquiera diría que ni hiciste el PCB, pero al decir que usa el método de la plancha, quiere decir que: o hace pocas PCB o no frecuenta hacerlos o no tiene recursos como para hacerlos con el método de la serigrafía 

Consideremos que el método de la serigrafía es cara y no todos estamos al alcance del equipo y materiales usados.

En otras cosas, yo me voy por aplicar una capa de flux a todo el lado de las pistas para protegerlo de corrosión. Da un muy buen acabado, ya lo probé en todas mis PCBs recientes y todas siguen como el primer día, considerando que están fuera de una caja.

El usar flux para proteger tiene varias ventajas:

1. Es barato
2. Puedes soldar nuevamente sin limpiar antes, contrario al barniz
3. Se retira muy fácilmente con alcohol para cuando quieras renovar la capa de flux

Salu2!


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 30, 2014)

Yo uso el mismo método de la plancha con la leyenda de componentes, pero el antisoldante aún no me sale bien :cabezon: , estoy a la espera de un LED UV de 365nm y luego haré más pruebas para intentar dejarlo más parejo, en este circuito usé componentes SMD y algunas vías pasaban debajo de resistencias 0805 así que lo necesita o terminas soldando donde no debes o dejando los finos trazos vulnerables a daños.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 30, 2014)

Nuyel se ve que hisiste una *porqueria *con todo respeto

ami me paso y la solucion con la tinta UV fue bien facil 

con un bastidor de serigrafia virgen "sin grabar" son baratos los marcos como unos $80 varitos
pones tu placa y le pasas la tinta y la esparses con una tarjeta y chulada

y como mencione solo debes dejar secar para que achicale y aplicarle calor para evaporar todo el solvente, asi queda parejo y seca al tacto *no esta completamente seco* pues se puede caer
el agua es para que se pegue el acetato a la PCB sin dañar el acabado

la luz UV no recomiendo leds pues es caro , aburrido soldarlos , deja huellas redondas, etc.

las lamparas UV son muy baratas tanto que te dan ganas de comprar 10, 2 lamparas te abarcan unos 15cm x 5cm asi que no puedes revelar mucha placa.

imagina cuantos leds necesitas para una placa de 10x 10 yo diria como unos 80


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 30, 2014)

Solo pedí un led de 3W para hacer pruebas (no hablo de LEDs de 5mm, con esa potencia creo que 4 me basta para una placa de 15x15), la cosa con la lámpara es que el tubo sale barato, como $43 (son de 30cm cubriendo 5cm de ancho con la luz a 365nm), pero el balastro y las bases, bueno, el kit de eso $180 a eso hay que sumar el envío y son como $150 extra, el LED costó algo así como $50, no es mucho, pero es para experimentar, también le planeo dar otros usos a esa luz de 365nm, las lámparas las pediré luego, junto con otras brocas para aprovechar el envío.

De que es una porquería no podría decirlo de la manera más adecuada  es como la 4ª ves que lo intento y solo a la segunda me salió bien, mi mayor problema es no tener luz UV y el sol no siempre da la suficiente, si me recomiendas secarlo con calor lo intentaré, ¿Cómo a cuantos grados? tengo la estación de aire caliente así que puedo hacerlo con precisión  de todas formas solo compré uno de esos tubos de antosoldante de 10cc en eBay para realizar estas pruebas, luego es que compraré el bote cuando logre hacer que salga bien.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 30, 2014)

bueno creo que se pasan de gandules con el precio del balastro yo los compre en la ciudad de mexico en la calle victoria me los daban en $60.

lo de los grados ahora si que no se pues solo la idea es secar el solvente de la tinta se ve a simplevista el vapor cuando se seca la placa supongo que los vapores son muy espesos

la tinta cambia a un color un poco mas opaco y esta listo para el revelado, lo de la pistola no creo que sea buena idea pues se escurre la tinta pues ya me llego a pasar


----------



## zopilote (Nov 30, 2014)

La tendencia para hacer unos pcb casi profesionales es lo que menciona trilo-byte, primero agenciarse de pintura azul negativo fotoresistiva o Negative Photoresist Anti etching Photosensitive Blue Paint. Que te lo venden por 100g y es una forma de hacer  los diseños mas cercanos a uno profesional, claro que el diseño del pcb tendra que ser negativo, diseñarlas te resultara facil, luego te agencias del antisolder o PCB UV Curable Solder Mask Repairing Paint de 100g del color que prefieras, que tambien es sensible a la luz,  y con los videos de youtube sobre el uso de esos que no son caro como algunos otros, tendras unos buenos resultados.


----------



## lagg070988 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yo tengo un led de 3 W, lo pongo a 20cm de la placa e iluminó un tamaño A4 con el, estoy recién experimentando pero 10 minutos es suficiente, a esa distancia podría poner otro led inmediatamente al lado, tocándose uno con otro, y ambos iluminarian juntos sin regiones de suma o interferencia (zonas más expuestas que otras) mi problema es lograr una capa fina y pareja de la pintura sobre la pcb.

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 30, 2014)

hola gente ., el metodo que uso para las pistas es la plancha ., (no me queda otra)... lo del la serigrafia  me cuesta caro ., porque no tengo impresora laser 
ahora laparte de los componetes ., uso el metodo de la pintura blanca mate en aerosol ., y la imprecion de tinta comun  pero gracias a mi impresora .,
porque el papel no pasa por los cilindros.​ imprimo una hoja primero (A4) ., luego coloco la placa en el lugar de la imprecion ( la fijo con cinta doble faz 3M ) y lugo la imprimo. puede ser que me quede corrida algunas decimas de milimetro ., pero no se nota.,  dejo que la tinta se seque bien., 
antes de perforar protejo la imprecion con laca protectora para dibujo al pastel​ la verdad me gusta muchisimo como me quedan ., son unicas y distintas​ todo lo hago yo en casa ., no es mas costoso que otros metodos​ Ver el archivo adjunto 106453 Ver el archivo adjunto 106454










esta es la mas pequeña que hice jajjjajajajaajjajaVer el archivo adjunto 118674 bueno espero que la idea les alla servido​


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 30, 2014)

lagg070988 dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un led de 3 W, lo pongo a 20cm de la placa e iluminó un tamaño A4 con el, estoy recién experimentando pero 10 minutos es suficiente, a esa distancia podría poner otro led inmediatamente al lado, tocándose uno con otro, y ambos iluminarian juntos sin regiones de suma o interferencia (zonas más expuestas que otras) mi problema es lograr una capa fina y pareja de la pintura sobre la pcb.
> 
> Saludos



Ya me diste esperanzas de que los 3W sirven, yo solo hago placas chicas de 10x10, en otro caso podría ponerlo en un riel y desplazarlo con un motor vc como su fuera un escáner. Lo de la pintura constante también me falla, pero como la mía viene en jeringa se complica por que se sedimenta y no la puedo revolver para dejarla más consistente, la próxima ves compraré de bote.

Como nota, también hay en formato de película seca (dry film) tanto para el de grabado como el antisoldante, el asunto es que el antisoldante de película seca es realmente costoso, pero te ahorras los problemas de aplicarlos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 30, 2014)

almenos mi tinta UV su solvente es el alcohol isopropilico bueno asi dice el fabricante


----------

